# how tall??



## sonofbreeder (Jul 17, 2005)

i was just thinking how does everyones height match up to their shoe size i'm 15 and i'm 6 foot 4 inches tall and i wear a size 15 shoe
wat about everyone else?


----------



## fishfreaks (Jan 19, 2005)

For me im a size 10 usually. sometimes its 10-11 I guess it depends on how they are made. and im 6 ft tall so it all evens out :lol: As for him, hes size 10.5 and 5ft 8


----------



## AshleytheGreat (Jul 24, 2005)

5'6" I neeed to grow taller. I wanna be huge.


----------



## IloveCichlids (Jul 11, 2005)

6' 3" & I wear a 13


----------



## maxpayne_lhp (Jan 19, 2005)

I'm 1m 68cm... not sure how is it in feet and inches... but it gotta be short.


----------



## AshleytheGreat (Jul 24, 2005)

Oh yes I do. lol. When yoy play outside in volleyball you need all the height you can get.


----------



## maxpayne_lhp (Jan 19, 2005)

Gross... Volleyball! some guys in Thailand are quite short, but they can leap up and beat the tall ones! Ouch...


----------



## AshleytheGreat (Jul 24, 2005)

you got hit in the head!? haha


----------



## guppyart (Jan 22, 2005)

I am 6,7" and I wear size 13 I play basketball


----------



## sonofbreeder (Jul 17, 2005)

i use to be pretty fast because i have long legs but i'm forced to slow down after a leg injury back in jan. i stretched my tended playin football, got tackled wrong my knee was in my chest while a 350 lb guy was on my back lots of pain couldn't walk for about 2 weeks


----------



## maxpayne_lhp (Jan 19, 2005)

Sorry to hear that... That's not cool.


----------



## AshleytheGreat (Jul 24, 2005)

OMG i always race those speed things!!! Man i got 15 on a bike....you nust be fast if u got 14 on foot!


----------



## Pareeeee (Jan 22, 2005)

I'm 5'5 1/2" and i wear a 7 1/2 shoe....

I love Volleyball!!!!! its great


----------



## Orbital (Jun 11, 2005)

I'm 6' or so and wear a size 12 in most shoe brands...


----------



## blor (Jul 7, 2005)

5'10 and 9-10 shoe size


----------



## mlefev (Apr 19, 2005)

let's see I'm, 5'3" and wear a 6 - 6 1/2 in womens (4 in guys) yeah i guess it works out.


----------



## mlefev (Apr 19, 2005)

maxpayne_lhp said:


> I'm 1m 68cm... not sure how is it in feet and inches... but it gotta be short.



You're between 5'6 and 5'7


----------



## euRasian32 (May 19, 2005)

I'm 6' and wear a size 13.


----------



## fishfreaks (Jan 19, 2005)

Baby_Baby said:


> does anyone here (girls) have trouble finding shoes or pants that are pretty? cuz all the showes in my size are UGLY. and all the pants are too short. lol


yup, i have that problem too, especially when its dressy shoes.


----------



## maxpayne_lhp (Jan 19, 2005)

Wow, mlefev, I'm so short :S


----------



## malawi4me2 (Jan 18, 2005)

Well, I'm 5'7" and wear an 8 (equivalent to about a 6 in men's).


----------



## shev (Jan 18, 2005)

6' 2"-ish. i cant remember.

size 12 1/2

my bro is 7' and wears size 12.


----------



## sonofbreeder (Jul 17, 2005)

that actully happens to me at my aunts house it hurts like hell to lol


----------



## Lydia (Feb 6, 2005)

5' 8" shoe size is 7-8 1/2 (it depends which brand)


----------



## Guest (Aug 14, 2005)

im 5' 9 1/2" and my shoe size 10-11 in mens.


----------



## solar-ton (Aug 15, 2005)

im 13 6' 1" shoe size: 14


----------



## sisofafishlover (Aug 26, 2005)

Ha, I'm the shorty, I'm into gymnastics and Ice Skating, I'm 5 feet tall, and wear a size 5 shoe!


----------



## AshleytheGreat (Jul 24, 2005)

I think i wore a size 5 shoe in 4th grade. Man did you know that your foot is as long as your forearm? I didnt.


----------



## sisofafishlover (Aug 26, 2005)

Woa! Nope, didn't know that! Guess I missed out on how short I was! Lol, gotta borrow my sisters shoes with 5 inch heels!


----------



## Lydia (Feb 6, 2005)

My sister is 5' 8" and wears size 10 womens and I'm 5' 8" and wear size 8 womens. And my other sister is 5' 7" and wears size 9 womens. So I don't get it, lol.


----------



## fishboy (Feb 26, 2005)

i'm about 5'7" to 5'8" and wear a 10 1/2 to 11 shoe but i need bigg shoes because i'm slightly flatfooted


----------



## AshleytheGreat (Jul 24, 2005)

I have back problems b.c of my flat feet  and my knees are liek glass


----------



## AshleytheGreat (Jul 24, 2005)

I broke both my wrist...1 was from being pulled on a bike with rollerblades on and the 2nd was fell off a home made go-cart (made of a shopping cart) lol


----------

